# New Snow Foam Review



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Whilst working with Iain from Finer Details last week he gave me a sample of some new snow foam he was trialing.

I can't remember who makes it or anything about it (dilution etc) but it's billed as PH Neutral.

After a shop on Ebay I purchase some litmus paper and was ready to give it a test.










The car hasn't been washed for about 6 weeks and was showing a surpringly small amount of muck (might be weather or might be the Supernatural doing good things). BigSyd can be testament to the condition of the car as he saw it yesterday in the dry sunshine.

However this morning as I woke the weather wasn't as good 














































Not too bad, but enough to test the cleaning ability of a snow foam layer

So first thing to test with the litmus paper is the tap water










A little less that 7 but close enough for me

The second thing to test, due to today's weather

Rain water, which i collected from the top of the wheelie bin.



















Rather worringly this was noticably lighter and more acidic on the scale, but it may have been from where i collected it, i'll check again another rainy day (if of course we get one:lol: )

Anyway on with the test

Not knowing the dilution makes this test a little pointless really, but who follows the instructions or follows recommendtions anyway!.

I mixed 100ml of the snow foam (the full samlpe bottle) in 1000ml of warm water and stuck it in the lance, which in a Blue Peter style, I had washed out earlier 










And applied to the car at mix ratio 3 on my Daddy lance gauge (I will check this at somepoint if i figur out how?)




























Foams well at my bespoke mix ratio 

and a good guide to the cleaning ability, does it run off wheels clean










looking good so far

On with the test




























And the result










Pretty close to the tap water i'd say, so a tumbs up. Of course I don't know if every other Snow Foam is the same, but in the Ronseal style, It does what it says (hand written) on the sample bottle:thumb: I'll check my usual mix on my car next week

It also created a little green foam which is cool










So it was left for 5 mins (it was raining quite hard but it did ut up a fight)










This was then jetwashed off and the car looked pretty clean plus the stronger beading returned.























































Pretty impressive cleaning, but the real test










I washed half the bonnet with the Zym0l Sponge and Megs Shampoo Plus and looked at the underside










All but damm it clean, the same was true for the rest of the wash.

So a quick summary of the unknown origin new PH Neutral Snow foam

- Cleans better than any other foam i have used (only three others)
- Foams well for the mix ratio i used
- Does what it says on the bottle

So a big thumbs up:thumb: When really all you want a prewash to do is stop you inflicting damage when you come onto bucket washing this one certainly works well

When Iain returns i will get the proper info from him. I also want to try the new Built Hamber foam before I make a buy but i know where my money's going so far.

For those interested, on with the rest of the wash

The bucket of Shampoo plus was a 30ml squirt in a 3 gallon bucket.










That tested out OK, and green foam again










The car washed up pretty good after a rince

I'm still loving the Supernatural finish





































Likes, concerns and suggestions please


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

A very good write up :thumb: 
As you say will be good to test your normal snowfoam mixture too


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great test and write-up.

How long since you applied the Supernatural? Beading looks poor in the final shots. What durability did you get?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Great test and write-up.
> 
> How long since you applied the Supernatural? Beading looks poor in the final shots. What durability did you get?


Been on for Six weeks, i thought it still looked pretty good today

THe Zym0l's and Swissvax's on the bonnet don't look any better

See the £10.5K wax test post with beading and sheeting on.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Been on for Six weeks, i thought it still looked pretty good today
> 
> THe Zym0l's and Swissvax's on the bonnet don't look any better
> 
> See the £10.5K wax test post with beading and sheeting on.


I suppose six weeks ain't bad with no weekly/bi-weekly top-ups of FG or another QD.

That Snow Foam looks impressive. By the way what Foam Lance have you got? Never seen a blue one before.

Stunning motor by the way. Loved the finish in your previous thread.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top review and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> I suppose six weeks ain't bad with no weekly/bi-weekly top-ups of FG or another QD.
> 
> That Snow Foam looks impressive. By the way what Foam Lance have you got? Never seen a blue one before.
> 
> Stunning motor by the way. Loved the finish in your previous thread.


Thanks, the lance is an Autobrite Daddy lance, the two litre bottle means i can get two or three prefoams before a wash in the winter, looks like i may not need to now though 

The car sits outside and has had nothing but mother nature on it for the last six weeks.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent write up, the car looks great again, although the overall look of supernatural is very impressive the beads dont look as tight as some others, how many layers is that?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Two layers

Might have been the shampoo plus leaving a residue, if i get time in the week i'll wash it with Megs Old Spice and see if theres a difference


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great, can you post the results?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

If the Dodo pulls it's finger out i'll do it in that too

Damm ingredient suppliers!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=65174&highlight=neutral

Found Iain's post its from Valet Pro

Goes off to see their web site


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Ahhh, new product, not yet released according to Greg on Iain's post


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Rain water will be slightly acidic due to the dilution of sulphur and other acids and pollutants in the atmosphere.


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

great report, look forward to knowing the make of the snow foam. i have never used snow foam before so i guess i'll wait until all is revealed!

rgds hus


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Rain water will be slightly acidic due to the dilution of sulphur and other acids and pollutants in the atmosphere.


Yeah surprised me how much though, the paper almost didn't change colour


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Great report, thanks for taking so much time. I look forward to seeing how Auto-foam does. If we sent you a small amount, would you be willing to do a similar report and compare?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

bilt-hamber kid said:


> Great report, thanks for taking so much time. I look forward to seeing how Auto-foam does. If we sent you a small amount, would you be willing to do a similar report and compare?


Would, obviousy, love too

I'm a huge fan of the snow pre wash and am impress at how much things have moved on since i first got some

PM sent

Cheers Jon


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

this looks great and I'm after new Foam as well, Will keep an eye on this over the next few weeks....I do foam but to me it removes little..this sounds better.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorted. :thumb:



Epoch said:


> Would, obviousy, love too
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the snow pre wash and am impress at how much things have moved on since i first got some
> 
> ...


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great post and review Jon, impressive summary!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Iain and welcome back

It's good stuff, I just should have payed more attention to the mix ratios although mine worked fine


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

is this stuff available yet ?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Impressed with how the wheels came up, what have you got on them sealent/wax wise?


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

silverback said:


> is this stuff available yet ?


Yes you can get it from Tim at clean your car.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/valet-pro-ph-neutral-snow-foam/prod_500.html


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Impressed with how the wheels came up, what have you got on them sealent/wax wise?


Nothing at the moment, there was some Laptab Wheel Wax on them a few months ago but i suspect that's long gone. The BMW pads make a real mess quickly, but it can be softened and jet washed off not too bad.

The wheels are fubard on this though and due for a referb soon (the inner rims have all peeled off, due to wheel acid at the Kosovan wash the previous owner liked to frequent!

Then it will be Zaino AIO followed by a few layers of Z5Pro after this car i did at the weekend. It's done 130K miles and although the wheels took me 4 hours to clean (and not fully i might add) the Zaino added a little something to the look


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

1Valet PRO said:


> Yes you can get it from Tim at clean your car.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/valet-pro-ph-neutral-snow-foam/prod_500.html


So is that VP SF at CYC a 5 litre bottle?

I cant see the volume anywhere


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> So is that VP SF at CYC a 5 litre bottle?
> 
> I cant see the volume anywhere


Yep that looks the same bottle as mine (5 litres)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Epoch


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

1Valet PRO said:


> Yes you can get it from Tim at clean your car.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/valet-pro-ph-neutral-snow-foam/prod_500.html


valet pro - got my order the other day, cheers for the quick dispatch (the delivery bloke tried to deliver at 12, no one home, he then tried on his way home at 7pm, superb!!!) :thumb::thumb::thumb:

tried the snow foam today, but the car was pretty clean  so didnt give it the best of trials :lol:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> So is that VP SF at CYC a 5 litre bottle?
> 
> I cant see the volume anywhere


Yep 5Ltrs. Its the only size were doing it in currently. However we might be doing a 1Ltr bottle in the future.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> valet pro - got my order the other day, cheers for the quick dispatch (the delivery bloke tried to deliver at 12, no one home, he then tried on his way home at 7pm, superb!!!) :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> tried the snow foam today, but the car was pretty clean  so didnt give it the best of trials :lol:


Glad you got it quick.

Do let me know how you get on with it when your car gets dirty.


----------

